
Xinhua's first English AI anchor makes debut [video] - ccozan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAfiATTQufk
======
ElBarto
Interestingly, there are many Chinese videos on Youtube, discussing current
events usually, which are not voiced by an actual human but by a synthetic
voice.

